# Doug Clifford



## BlackDiamond20 (Nov 22, 2011)

What type of Piranha is this??


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2011)

Its a Serra for sure, most likely a Rhombeus


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

S.rhombeus


----------



## BlackDiamond20 (Nov 22, 2011)

Tank 45G
Filter Aqua Clear 70G
Gravel- Want to switch to sand...?
Live Plants
Air pump-14 inch bubbler 

Black Diamond? Bought as a Black Diamond did a lot of research pretty hard to figure out.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Black Diamond is just a common name to describe how it looks when adult...
Don't get yourself too confused about those common names, a rhom is rhom.
When grown bigger you may notice some differences that can be tributed to a geomorph, but not at this size


----------



## BlackDiamond20 (Nov 22, 2011)

Perfect Thanks


----------

